# Earthquake in Toronto!



## Fish_Man

Anyone felt the earthquake?

If so where are you located during that time?


I felt it and I'm at the Hospital on Bathurst and College


----------



## PACMAN

Bloor & Jane. 3 stories up. Felt it pretty bad!


----------



## ameekplec.

Keele and Steeles (York U) - I thought maybe the building was falling apart (because it's ready to ).


----------



## arinsi

*Earthquake*

DID ANYONE FEEL THAT SHAKE?

everyone else is feeling it too


----------



## Cory

Felt it here too. At first I thought someone was doing some MAJOR home renovations on the floor below me. I briefly worried that g20 protesters set off a big bomb or something too lol.


----------



## elizabean

are you in the city? My dad said he felt it and he's in Oakville. I'm in my basement and I didn't feel a thing! But I'm in Markham maybe thats why...


----------



## Abner

ameekplec. said:


> Keele and Steeles (York U) - I thought maybe the building was falling apart (because it's ready to ).


Keele just south of finch..my desk is glass thought that was gonna fall and smash..i have a friend at pharmacy and st.clair says she felt it at 14 floors up.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Yes!!!*

YES!!!

I thought that my house was packing itself to a basement 

The good thing is that it was so short. It was scaring.


----------



## NVES

I'm at 407 & Pine Valley up on the 2nd floor and we felt it pretty good.

I just heard on the news it was 5.5 on the scale and felt from mid-northern USA to Montreal and as far north as Sault St. Marie.

That's a first for me, and I sure hope it's the last one!


----------



## Fish_Man

radio said people in quebec felt it too

now I worry about my fish tanks at home 


I thought it was the construction that they are doing outside of the hospital


----------



## greenterror23

i was watching t.v and saw my tank had a big wave...lol


----------



## Joeee

Yep, I'm in Brampton, it wasn't that bad though. I was cooking bacon and didn't notice until my dad pointed out that the water was moving.


----------



## Joeee

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/earthquake-shakes-central-canada-us/article1614941/


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*5.5-magnitude quake hits Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa*

Guys, it was pretty big one: 5.5-magnitude quake hits Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa


----------



## Ciddian

Shook me up from my nap and scared the heck out of me. I was about to give bob heck since he usually shakes the couch with his foot when he's at his desk.

But he wasn't there.. O_O lol.

I am at danforth and birchmount.


----------



## dl88dl

I felt it in Whitby...someone said it came from Ottawa and some people felt it in London, Ontario


----------



## arinsi

channel 24 everyone


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> radio said people in quebec felt it too
> 
> now I worry about my fish tanks at home
> 
> I thought it was the construction that they are doing outside of the hospital


same with me! construction right near my work. and actually it looked like they evacuated the block beside me for a gas main repair (or leak), so i thought it had to dow ith that! But obviously not!


----------



## Fish_Man

according to our hospital news... 

it also happened 25 years ago. dunno what scale it was back then.

everyone's fish tank intact and no water spill?


----------



## IMCL85

I was at warden/steele, 16 lvl above ground. scare the sh!t out of me.  I heard from the new channel the quake that strike toronto was a 5.5 lvl quake. wow that was a life time experiance man, I never experiance earth quake before.


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> according to our hospital news...
> 
> it also happened 25 years ago. dunno what scale it was back then.
> 
> everyone's fish tank intact and no water spill?


I have no clue! At work right now, and there's noone to check my tank at home!

I have to wait to see if there was any damage. AHHHHH


----------



## Riceburner

Yonge and Dundas 7th floor. 
I didn't think it was an earthquake at first. I was wondering if it was G20 related. But didn't hear anything(explosion) and ppl weren't running in panic, so wasn't worried.


----------



## Fish_Man

Riceburner said:


> Yonge and Dundas 7th floor.
> I didn't think it was an earthquake at first. I was wondering if it was G20 related. But didn't hear anything(explosion) and ppl weren't running in panic, so wasn't worried.


lol... wait till friday or the weekend.. thats when they will be downtown maybe explosion then and earthquake now


----------



## arinsi




----------



## jen_jen_ng

hehe, I felt it too - it's my first
I'm around Victoria Park and Danforth - felt it 25 floors up >.<

I quickly moved away from my glass desk and tank, lolz - worried it might shatter >.< 
- Watched the waterline in my tank sway back and forth 

Also learned that my guinea pigs aren't the best pets to predict for an earthquake~ lolz

Jennifer


----------



## PACMAN

lol some guy on newstalk 1010 called in to tell them his fish are okay, but its goign to take a lot of time to clean up the water that spilled onto his floor!

Anyone from this forum?
(maybe not since he said he only had 10 fish)


----------



## Guest

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Maps/US2/45.47.-76.-74.php


----------



## AquariAM

h_s said:


> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Maps/US2/45.47.-76.-74.php


Wow a 5? Good thing it was pretty far away. I felt it. It really scared me. I got home and my fish were fine though. I worried the swaying + old house might have resulted in a bad result but everybody's ok.


----------



## Guest

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/dyfi/events/us/2010xwa7/us/index.html


----------



## bigfishy

Booooo! I felt nothing! (Was driving near Woodbine / 16th Ave)

Better Luck Next time!!!! ~~~~ for me


----------



## DaFishMan

I'm at work near Hwy 7 and Allstate Pkwy markham. Felt my desk shaking, looked up thinking one of my buddies got around to the other side of the desk and shaking it to be funny. I look up, the whole corner is shaking. Look to the other side, my buddy's not there. Turn around, everyone on the floor standing up looking around. A few min later almost everyone went outside, I stayed at my desk lol.

A couple planes crashed right near here recently as near Buttonvilla Airport. I hoped another plane didn't crash because it sure felt close. Then my co-worker in Montreal (on IM) said he felt it too then mentioned quake is on the news. 

What a day this is, first a quake, then I find out about zebra otos 

Between here and lake ontario somewhere is a large fault line, the north american continental plate must have shifted a bit.


----------



## AquariAM

DaFishMan said:


> Between here and lake ontario somewhere is a large fault line, the north american continental plate must have shifted a bit.


That's not true.


----------



## Octavian

If felt it while reading the forum. Someone was doing reno work at the time so I didn't think much of it at first... but when the wall, floor and computer desk began to wave/wobble. I jumped out of my chair wondering what the hell?? First time feeling an earthquake for me.


----------



## montelovers

come on guys.. it was just Quebec's futile attempt at separation (this coming from a Quebec alumni).. but yea.. felt it here too in Kitchener and Waterloo.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

I felt it too, Jarvis and Carlton area... I was napping and it woke me out of My sleep, at first I thought it was a big truck crossing Jarvis which always rumbles the house a bit...then I noticed My tv shaking back and forth and a few things on my shelf fell over... Looked into my tanks and saw the water slosHing a bit eek! I thought maybe it was an explosion at the g20 or something but when it continued so long i realised it must be a quake...felt stronger than that one back in 2000 some of u might remember feeling. I felt one once when I lived in Chicago too about the same magnitude- but its still very weird to feel anytime it happens! Glad everyone is ok


----------



## Joeee

PACMAN said:


> (maybe not since he said he only had 10 fish)


LOL

We should have like a question when you register "How many fish do you have?" and if they answer less than 15 then the message "Sorry, you do not seem devoted enough to the Aquatic Hobby. Please try again when you have more fish." will pop up.


----------



## bigfishy

Expect more!

Dec 21, 2012 is fast approaching!


----------



## DaFishMan

This bud's for you AQam, Cheers 

Geology

It has been estimated that the foundational geology which created the conditions shaping the present day upper Great Lakes was laid from 1.1 to 1.2 billion years ago,[5][11] when two previously fused tectonic plates split apart and created the Midcontinent Rift, which crossed the Great Lakes Tectonic Zone. A valley was formed providing a basin that eventually became modern day Lake Superior. When a second fault line, the Saint Lawrence rift, formed approximately 570 million years ago,[5] the basis for Lakes Ontario and Erie were created, along with what would become the St. Lawrence River.

Taken from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Lakes

.


----------



## Tetrathug

That was intense. I'm on the 17th floor of my building and all of a sudden, the water in my tank starts thrashing.. I thought, maybe a filter malfunction. But then I looked at my other tank, it was going crazy too. I stood up, and everything felt odd, almost a vertigo like feeling, and then it was gone. My carpet is soaked. lol


----------



## gucci17

I missed it   

I was driving in Port Dover at that time and I heard about it on the radio but didn't feel anything.


----------



## Darkblade48

Didn't feel a thing. I was outside


----------



## Mr Fishies

TO media crack me up. Bunch of drama queens..."Toronto hit by 5.5 earthquake" (that had an epicenter 500km away). It was less than magnitude 1 by the time it was felt here.

Toronto really is the "epicenter" of everything...even when it happens in another city.


----------



## Holidays

it was about 1 sec, I was in my office on 2nd flr.


----------



## PACMAN

it was way longer than a fwe seconds for me!


----------



## Canadianbettas

oh i didnt feel a thing! :| 
Was in rhill... :/


----------



## Ciddian

LOL my dad is a courier downtown and he thought someone was shoving his car side to side or something like the propane explosion happened again. He thought he was going crazy until he started chatting with others. 

Heh poor dad.. poor guy is trying to do deliveries in this G20 stuff too.


----------



## Russgro

Oakville, 11th floor

Just realized now what that was, got up off my couch and moved it away from the wall, while scratching my head, thought it was reno's in the building.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

It woke me up, my tank water was sloshing around.


----------



## shark

i was studying for an exam and all of a sudden my clock and bed started shaking

humberline and finch in rexdale


----------



## tsam

not my video, but i found this on youtube with some guy filming his tank when the earthquake hit


----------



## Byronicle

i am in waterloo right now, and my mom texted me about the earthquake...

right away I called her and she said "hi byron" and i was like "are the aquariums OK??!" and she was like "are you not going to say hi?" and I was like, firmly "ARE THE AQUARIUMS OK!?!" and she said let me go down and check...this was the worst 5 seconds of my life, I dunno but she must've took the scenic route when she went to the basement or something. They were ok


----------



## Twiggles

lol it woke me up


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta

In Waterloo as well, did not feel a thing. I hope my tanks are okay. 
The video was interesting.... if the earthquake was crazier, his place would have a little flood.


----------



## tom g

*quake*

was at work a few mins earlier we had two american helicopters do a fly by the kind with double blades , we thought that was interstsing then a few mins later the bus i was working on started moving in the air , i was like must be the helicopters again , freaked me out got out from under the bus real fast .
hope everyones tanks survived 
tom


----------



## trailblazer295

Was in my truck, it just shook a bit I thought it was the wind. Found out later what it was.


----------



## brapbrapboom

yonge and finch 7 stories up :s


----------



## arinsi

tom g said:


> was at work a few mins earlier we had two american helicopters do a fly by the kind with double blades , we thought that was interstsing then a few mins later the bus i was working on started moving in the air , i was like must be the helicopters again , freaked me out got out from under the bus real fast .
> hope everyones tanks survived
> tom


yeah my friends saw those same helicopters too


----------



## destructo

I was right down the street from ya Fish Man, I was at Bathurst & Richmond St on the 10th floor of a office building and felt it.


----------



## Riceburner

I think one of my tanks got adjusted....no leaks though. phew.


----------



## Steeners

Was in the scotia plaza - 46th floor... definitely felt it.


----------



## arktixan

I felt nothing... I was at work King/York(underground path)... Unsure if it's cause I was underground. . . funny as soon as I got off work, i had about 10 txt msgs, and a few voicemails asking if I was allright or felt anything.


----------



## Unnr

I was emptying the new tank to move it, and saw the water going nuts, and panicked that somehting was wrong with the stand. Spent 30 min trying to REPRODUCE AN EARTHQUAKE before I heard the radio say it was an earthquake.

Oops.

(Eglinton West subway area, 22nd floor)
-Unnr


----------



## Darkblade48

Unnr said:


> Spent 30 min trying to REPRODUCE AN EARTHQUAKE before I heard the radio say it was an earthquake.


 Hilarious


----------



## AquaNeko

I was putting on me socks while standing up at my parents place and was hopping around while putting the socks on. I was on the ground floor doing that when I felt the short earthquake pass me as I landed on the floor again as I was hopping before. My dad was watching some TV then and asked what I was doing thinking it was my hopping around but that did not make sense to me that I could shake the ground floor like that. Only logical explaination at that time was that we had construction on our street with a few large dump trucks rolling up and down our street and I can feel them slightly as they rolled by. I thoguht all the dump trucks happened to roll by at that time as I heard machinary in the distance as the construction people were using the CAT's and such.

I learned an hour later when I turned the radio on for traffic report before leaving a store that there had been a earthquake. This has been the second earthquake I've felt while awake in my life. There was another one I think in 2005 that was a small aftershock ripple. I think people that live in T.O know of the other one I speak. Beining in a house I guess is different then being a few or many stories up in an apartment which I can see as being scary when you're on the 20th floor freaking out and about to do the Donavon Bailey down 20 flights of stairs for a personal best record.


----------



## AquariAM

I was writing something down and the whole table started moving around under me. I may have screamed a little... Ehem... I hope I'm never in a big earthquake because apparently tiny ones terrify me.


----------



## BettaBeats

i was laying on my bed, thought it was the window washers, dog woke up up to cuddle.

thanks dog!


----------

